# How long before Metamucil, Fiber,Equalactin start to work?



## Guest (Aug 2, 2000)

Anyone taking a fiber bulking agent (Metamucil, Citracel, Equalactin, FiberChoice, etc.) - How long do they take to kick in? Do you have to take a few days, weeks, or months before you start to notice some improvement?------------------


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

M&M,Traveling 24 feet of intestine could take a few days. Drink at least 8 8ounce glasses of water throughout the day. I take colon care pure psyllium fiber by Yerba Prima 2 heaping teaspoons a day. No perservatives,dyes,sugars other garbage that irratate the colon. Remember to get 25 grams a day of fiber in your diet. -JR


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

John,Thanks for your reply. Where do you buy your particular brand of psyllium? I tried the Metamucil Wafers and lst ingredient listed was Absorbic Acid (which is Vit C). Thinking it might be OK - tried it - sure was wrong - started to burn as it came out. So need something that doesn't have any other ingredients besides psyllium. Thanks.------------------


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

M&M, The health food stores. I'd also recommend a consult with a certified nutritionist to get a full handle on I.B.S. Good luck. -GI JR [This message has been edited by JohnR (edited 08-02-2000).]


----------



## scottyswotty (Jun 29, 2000)

For me things take about 16-22 hours to be recycled







if you know what I mean!Ofcourse if you are strong C type it may take a lot longer.In terms of the cumulative effect I always think it is good to give a supplement, herb, product 2 weeks to see sustained effects.ScottySwotty


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

Forgot to mention that I was a D.Have been reading that the bulking agents also help D types.------------------


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2000)

The bulking agent that works best for me for D is Equalactin. Takes 1-1/2 to 2 days.L-Glutamine and calcium help me the most. Check out the threads on both elsewhere on the BB.When the D isn't a problem, I take 3/4 tsp PerDiem psyllium with each meal to make sure I get enough bulk. Much cheaper than the Equalactin.------------------Never give up! Never surrender!


----------

